# Save your money and don't buy coding from bimmer-tech.com!



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

I was interested in retrofitting Sirius Sat Radio to my car, and I had heard good things about Bimmer-tech. So, I went online and ordered the kit. The item was shipped in a somewhat timely manner(just a cable). Now, here's the problem, you have to contact them to code it for you. They're in Poland. You don't get any type of files to do it yourself or anything. YOU HAVE TO CONTACT THEM. THEY DON'T EVEN TELL YOU THAT ON THE WEBSITE! All you get is a cable that connects to the OBII port cable. It's been a week that I've been trying to contact the coder and all I've gotten from him is: Can I please have your VIN? Which I have provided. I've tried calling the USA number, with no luck, I've tried contacting vendors listed on their website, I've emailed with Derak constantly but they just don't seem to care about their customers. The coder is NEVER around. He NEVER checks his messages. 

DO NOT BUY CODING FROM BIMMERTECH. THEY HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO CUSTOMER SERVICE. THE CODER IS NEVER ON AND YOU WILL NEVER GET YOUR CODING DONE. I'm going to dispute the charge on my card because I am fed up with having to chase these guys down and email over and over again to try and get answers. If you're interested in coding your car, DO NOT DO IT THROUGH BIMMER-TECH!


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

interesting, i've been getting coding from them and always get an appointment within 24 hours.


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

I have ordered several items from them in the past year. They have always responded within 24 hours for me too, either through email, phone call or Skype. You may want to reach out to Patryk directly. He is usually responsive and will help sort things out. Good luck.


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

I've tried everything, honestly. I'm done trying to catch someone. I'm a paying customer, and it's their responsibility to take care of me.I spent $340. I'm not suppose to be franticly emailing people asking them what the next step of the process is and how I should go about doing it. I've started the chargeback process. I don't want to talk to anyone at a company that takes paying customers as a joke and blows them off. At this point, I just want my money back. The coder didn't even log on today.


----------



## jd_30 (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your experience. Remote coding from bimmer-tech.net was one of the reasons I decided not to buy anything from their company - in my opinion it was too much coordination/risk to have somebody in Europe remotely take control of my laptop to code my car.

But to play advocate, some basic research on bimmer-tech's services would have revealed that this is their business model... but admittedly, they probably could be CLEARER that the activation is done over the Internet via a client they ask you to install on your laptop so they can take control of it.

On their Sirius Retrofit page:


> "The activation is performed over the Internet and does not require any additional parts to be installed in the car."


From another forum:


> So it turns out there is 1 other option. bimmer-tech. Now this is basically awesome. Bimmer-tech apparently is in poland. You pay at current exchange rates is a bit over $300. THey mail you an rj-45 to OBD2 cable (which you can use to fool with your car later too). Apparently the new F series BMWs use a tcp/ip network to operate the onboard idrive (older BMWs this doesnt work the same)
> 
> So anyway you talk via skype to the bimmer-tech reps and they give you a remote access client, and some drivers and a shell to install on your laptop. You take your laptop to your car and connect the car to your laptop. you have to have internet access... so i tethered a droid razr m to my car. They remotely unlock your sirius radio and you get a 1 year free trial through sirius with that.
> 
> Yes, I was sitting in a parking lot at 5AM so it was 4PM poland time. I had a laptop connected to my car tethered to the internet, with a guy IN POLAND!! remotely unlocking my satelite radio and chatting with me on skype. AND IT WAS SO AMAZING I HAD TO POST IT HERE!


And a review from another Bimmertech member:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=663046

That's really too bad they aren't getting back to you; it sounds like they are most responsive via Skype EARLY in the morning if you're in North America.

I've only read good things about this company. But it's always good to hear the good and bad so others can make informed decisions.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Yes, we failed in this case. I admit we did not meet the OP's expectations.
There are people who are more patient and those who demand immediate attention.
This was the case when we were not able to deliver what OP bought on time. I am sorry.

I thought something like this would not happen to us because the customer service has always been the most important thing for me but I guess I was wrong.

I guess people who have worked with BimmerTech and me personally understand this is not what BimmerTech is and this is just an exception. Too bad it happened.

We refunded what the OP paid without any questions and I just do not understand why he is posting on every single forum how terrible BimmerTech is. I am a customer myself and I buy many things over the Internet and I know what it means to be unhappy about a product or a service but the impression one could get from what the OP wrote is that BimmerTech is the worst vendor in the world and everyone should stay away from us. I just think the message is much too strong but who am I to comment on this.

Once again I am sorry for what happened. Lesson learned.

I would also like to thank those who have worked with us and supported us. It's hard to be perfect but we do try hard to be your preferred supplier of multimedia retrofits. Thanks!

Patryk


----------



## marcosg (Oct 7, 2007)

I ordered and successfully retrofitted a rear view camera for my F10 from Bimmer-tech. Patryk and his team were very helpful and responsive. I highly recommend them for any after market retrofits. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## f01driver (Jun 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Yes, we failed in this case. I admit we did not meet the OP's expectations.
> There are people who are more patient and those who demand immediate attention.
> ...


I've seen vendors go on crazy rants or try to blame the customer when customers post bad experiences but this response shows what a stand up vendor bimmer-tech is, good on you for posting this response. :thumbup:


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

+1. I am impressed.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

I used Bimmer-tech for a 6FL (USB) retrofit when I first got my car. I had no issues and would use them again.


----------



## nyranger74 (Jun 10, 2009)

Patryk is a stand up guy, stands behind his products, and is the only vendor I would recommend for retrofits. I've never had any issues dealing with them and would highly recommend them for any retrofit or coding. Unfortunately every business can't have a 100% satisfaction rate. This is the first time I have seen any negativity toward Bimmertech.


----------



## Losco (Jun 28, 2012)

other than having tons of network bridges getting installed on my laptop I thought their support was top notch, easy to schedule also.


----------



## Jersseven (Jun 27, 2013)

I also highly recommend bimmer-tech. I recently retrofitted paddle shifters into my car and had an issue with the szl (broken clockspring). Patryk and his coder helped me to figure out what was wrong and remotely connected to my car multiple times during the diagnosis and when I replaced the part in order to code it and clear any errors. They went above and beyond until my car was 100% even though the bad part was my fault.


----------



## sam-and-dori (Aug 16, 2013)

Just emailed him and wait for feed-back


----------



## sizelove (Feb 28, 2006)

I also recommend Patryk and his team. I just got done installing a retrofit backup camera in my M3 that I purchased from him, worked flawlessly. We emailed back and forth a few times, he even jumped in and coded my car for me quickly so I could get my task done (I never actually scheduled anything with him, just asked and he took care of me). The remote coding thing is no problem at all if you have a laptop..I have a mac and used an existing Win7 VM for the task, again no issues. I also used Patryk 2 years ago when I totally retrofitted a CIC, combox, everything in a 2009 x6...he worked with me through all my steps back then...that is the reason I went back to him on the camera for my M3 now. I think you would find there are more positive reviews for these guys than negative.


----------

